# MDF vivarium painting or staining materials?



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok I'm considering buying this . . . 

brand new 3ftx12 deep"x16 high" vivarium made from plain 12mm mdf with solid mdf back
these come plain ready to paint/varnish or just leave as they are.


The question I have is can I just use normal paint/varnish or will this harm my lizard ???? 

And how long would you leave it from painting/varnishing it to home your lizard????

I just want to make sure I'm not going to hurt my little lizard friend


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

What lizard is it for and how much is the viv costing you?


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Vivarium is £30.00 

It's a second home for my bearded dragon we have a large 4ft vivarium set up but we want a second one for another room so we can have him whilst he's small where we can see him ( 5weeks old ATM ) once he's grown bigger he will be moved permanent into the 4ft viv


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

MDF will need to be sealed with a waterproof varnish. Something like Yacht varnish would do the trick.

The thing with MDF, when wet, it baloons up and warps but the main issue you would have is if there are any spores. It is the spores from the wood itself that can cause major health issues to humans, let alone a beardie.

IF you varnish with a waterproof one, you will be fine, You will also need to seal the joints using a aquarium safe silicone sealant.


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Hun I've already got the sealant from the reptile store just wondered if varnish would hurt my beardie. 

Would it be safer to cover it three times and leave it to dry for a week or two before putting my beardie into it ?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Its not so much it drying being the issue. It is the fumes. A Yacht varnish 1 coat should be enough and its pretty fast drying too.

A little hint for you in regards to the fumes. Cut up some onions and scatter these inside with the viv doors slightly open. This will help eradicate the fumes quicker : victory:


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Its not so much it drying being the issue. It is the fumes. A Yacht varnish 1 coat should be enough and its pretty fast drying too.
> 
> A little hint for you in regards to the fumes. Cut up some onions and scatter these inside with the viv doors slightly open. This will help eradicate the fumes quicker : victory:


just out of curisosity you are aware MDF sucks up yacht varnish like no tomorrow?


----------



## son_lou_wak (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope so would you cover it three to four times im not in a rush


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

TBH if you have not bought the viv yet i would buy a smaller viv online that is ready for your beardie, if it is only a temp viv maybe something like this would be better and not much more money

VivExotic 36in Compact Vivarium Ellmau Beech

this way you know that it will be safe and its not really a great deal more than the mdf one.

Richard


----------

